# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Sistema2 - 350 L

## Gil Miguel

Finalmente comecei a montagem do 2º sistema, tem 100x100x35 em 8mm e travamento  á francesa de 5cm, está assente numa estrutura com 100x100x80 com barrotes de 4cmx4cm. Vai Ficar na Garagem, já que no sotão está interdito á entrada de mais água. O factor temperatura tambem entrou na contabilidade.



A estrutura, como é impossivel encosta-la toda á parede, abana um pouco. Amanha vou resolver este problema colocando travamentos entre a estrutura e a parede, já que furar a parede está fora de questão (tubos de gás e agua).
Acham o travamento da estrutura Suficiente?

A sump não vai ter divisórias e tem 108x36x36. Vou Colocar escumador, Termostasto Bomba de Retorno e rocha morta misturada com alguma viva.

Tinha idealizado a iluminaçao e a circulação mais ou menos desta forma : 



A orientação das bombas ainda é um factor a rever, consoante as bombas que comprar, qto á iluminaçao as lampadas t5 serão por agora de 14000k e a HQI de 20000k. Ao Longo do tempo vou substituir metade das 4 das 6 lampadas t5 por lampadas de 6500k e 10000k. A lampada HQI será tambem substituida por uma lampada de 10000k.

O escumador será um  diy AGA&EZE  :Whistle:   com 110 mm de diametro alimentando por uma Project 2400L/H regulavel.
Para já vou colocar 20 Kilos de areia do meu aquário e 50 kg de areia comprada á UnderWater (obg Rui)  :Smile: . Estes 70 kilos serão suficientes para fazer uma DSB (8cm) em pelo menos metade do aquario, diminuindo de profundidade até ter 1 cm de altura ?

O Objectivo é ter uma zona só para corais moles e uma zona só para corais duros onde vou realizar algumas experiencias, a meio vai ter uma ilha de rocha viva. O resto da rocha irá preencher a sump. Para já serão mais ou menos 25 kg de rocha viva.



Fica-se a aguardar sugestoes e criticas claro  :Smile:  :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  

No próximo  Fim de semana inicia-se a montagem.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Um projecto interessante não haja dúvidas, mas queria apenas alertar-te para 2 coisas.

1 - remoção de uma grande parte do areão do teu aquário estabilizado poderá originar problemas.

2 - A fazeres uma DSB no aquário de propagação com o método de rampa acho pouco viável devido à circulação da água, uma das hipóteses era colocares um outro vidro de lado a lado do aquário, com a altura da DSB que queres e nessa parte então sim colocar lá a DSB, caso contrário acho que irá tudo ficar com a mesma altura.

António Paes

PS: Essa estrutura assim a olho não me inspira grande segurança, mas é algo subjectivo e não baseado em dados concretos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Grande projecto Gil.

Gil não poderá haver problemas pelo facto do esquentador estar por cima do aquário. Já nem falo pelas trocas gasosas com o aquário, mas também pelo perigo que isso pode representar caso haja um entupimento do extractor que origine um acumulo de gás tão próximo da HQI. Não é para levares a mal, estou só a especular e a alertar-te para um pormenor que porventura poderá trazer algum perigo.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Venham essas mudas. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Gil Miguel

> 1 - remoção de uma grande parte do areão do teu aquário estabilizado poderá originar problemas.





> 2 - A fazeres uma DSB no aquário de propagação com o método de rampa acho pouco viável devido à circulação da água, uma das hipóteses era colocares um outro vidro de lado a lado do aquário, com a altura da DSB que queres e nessa parte então sim colocar lá a DSB, caso contrário acho que irá tudo ficar com a mesma altura.


Boas António

A areia vai ser removida do aquario de 100 litros que está ligado á sump do meu aquario principal. Nao vou mexer na minha DSB  :Smile:  deus me livre  :Smile: 

Como pretendo colocar pouca rocha, a zona de maior altura de DSB seria para colocar corais moles e consequentemente menos corrente, diminuindo de altura até a zona que vou colocar corais duros. No meio teria zonas de corrente média, e na zona com uma camada fina de areia a corrente seria mto forte.
Nao acham viável ? ?

A estrutura tens que vir cá vêr.


Carlos:



> Gil não poderá haver problemas pelo facto do esquentador estar por cima do aquário. Já nem falo pelas trocas gasosas com o aquário, mas também pelo perigo que isso pode representar caso haja um entupimento do extractor que origine um acumulo de gás tão próximo da HQI.


O Esquentador está desactivado á bastante tempo e assim vai continuar  :Smile:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá Gil...

Em relação aos outros assuntos, nem digo nada pois, nitidamente tens mais experiência que eu...  :Pracima:   Mas em relação à estrutura, eu fiz uma parecida com a tua e apenas consegui estabilidade, colocando uns travamentos a meio, dos pés. Reforcei ainda a estrutura com uns L em aço (em todas as uniões) que se vendem no AKI ou no Leroy Merlin... despois deste reforço que fiz, e se tb o fizeres, acho que a tua estrutura aguenta 2 aquas iguais...  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Podes colocar fotos José? da tua estrutura ou preenche os travamentos que colocaste na minha fotografia e coloca aqui, se tiveres paciência  :Smile:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Agora sim Gil ,já pareces aqueles alemães do miniriff a fazer propagação na garagem está muito fixe ,boa sorte. :SbOk3:  

*Ps:*Desculpa mas com uma garagem tão grande como a tua poderias escolher outro sitio melhor para o aquario.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rogério

Desculpa pq??  :Smile: 

Foi o sitio possivel e e... sinto-me com sorte em me autorizarem a montagem de mais um aquário  :Smile: , o sitio possivel é este, e vai ter 3 faces visiveis, o que na maior parte dos sitios "propostos"  :SbSourire2:   não era possivel.
E tambem pq por vezes estão 3 carros dentro da garagem.

----------


## Vasco Santos

oi Gil, já sabes se precisares de ajuda para a ir buscar a agua diz qq coisa, o aquario tá com pinta :SbClinOeil:

----------


## João Magano

> E tambem pq por vezes estão 3 carros dentro da garagem.


  :HaEbouriffe:  parece-me que não vais precisar de reactor de CO2  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Gil essa mesa vai ter problemas graves de estabilidade quando o AQ. estiver cheio. 
Penso que deves fazer uns melhoramentos, porque senão se já abana agora quando o AQ. estiver cheio isso caí pela certa, tenta estabilizar a coisa duma das formas como está no desenho, a melhor é em diagonal.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Gil gosto muito das dimensoes do aqua e mesmo excelente para propagação !
Agora porque usar DSB ou RV ? Vais manter peixes no aqua ? Porque nao usar egg crate ?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Carlos, Obrigado pela dica, já enchi o aquario para o testar e abana estando cheio ou vazio, de facto terei que reforçar a estrutura ou arranjar maneira de a fixar na parede.Até ao final desta semana espero ter o problema resolvido.

Roberto, Isto será mais um segundo aquário que especificamente um aquario só para propagaçao,apesar de pretender realizar algumas experiencias nesta área  :Vitoria:  , dai a utilizaçao de alguma rocha viva (muito pouca no display, ficando a maioria na sump) e uma DSB parcial (Vou tentar pelo menos :Smile: )

Quanto a peixes provavelmente colocarei um cirurgiao e 1 ou 2 pequenos peixes que tenham utilidade para controlo de pragas, etc etc.

Se fosse exclusivamente para propagaçao teria optado por 100x100x25  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está muito bom Gil, parabéns!

Vai colocando fotos dos progressos.

Abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Bom dia, Gil,

Peço desculpa de não ter respondido antes... só agora vi a notificação e o post...

Vou tentar tirar umas fotos com o meu telemovel...  :Admirado:  seja como for a estrutura está forrada com pladur, por isso acho que vai ser dificil mostrar os travamentos, mas os L vai ser mais fácil... Logo, (22h00-23h00) ja tento postar as fotos.  :SbOk3: , já tinha o teu esquema com as alterações... só que aqui só tenho o paint, e o esquema fica com 570 kb... não dá para postar  :Icon Cry:  seja como for, com os L e os travamentos a meio, acho que não vais necessitar de travamentos na diagonal... a minha estrutura aguenta com mais dois ou tres aquas com 350 lts... ( :SbSourire2:  )  :SbOk3:  e sem abanar... de qualquer forma acho que consegues colocar os L e os travamentos a meio sem esvaziar o aqua...   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Gil

Não estas a pensar em fechar a estrutura?
É o suficiente para dar força e resistência, umas placas de MDF e deixa logo de abanar.
De resto está tudo muito bem feito, os meus parabéns.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, novamente...

Como o Pedro disse, podes sempre forrar a estrutura, não tendo assim necessidade de travar a meio, contudo isso nada impede que tornes a estrutura mais segura!   :SbOk3:  

Aqui fica o tal esquema com os travamentos e os Ls que eu coloquei, na minha estrutura, logo ponho as fotos da minha estrutura...   :SbOk2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Obrigado Pedro e José  :Smile:  
Este fim de semana vêr se tenho o problema resolvido e inicio a Montagem.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Gil.

Agua quente não te vai faltar, com esse equntador por cima do aquario, tens sempre agua quentinha para estes invernos rigorosos  :JmdFou:   :JmdFou:   :JmdFou:   :JmdFou:  

Agora a sério, tá tudo muito bom, mas toma muita atenção a esse movel, segue os conselhos do pessoal em relação às traves.

Abração

Pestana

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas Gil,

Como te prometi... (um pouquito mais tarde, mas isto de trabalhar, às x... :SbPoisson9:  ) aqui estão as fotos dos L, agora como te disse a minha estrutura está forrada, por dentro e por fora... e não dá para mostrar as traves  :Icon Cry:   :Vitoria:  mas uma coisa te garanto, se colocares os L em todas as uniões, quase nem vais necessitar das traves, mas é uma segurança, mais 20/30€ não vá ser por isso...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Gil, gostava eu de saber qual o motivo para a altura de 35 cm????

Porque não ter uma altura maior??

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rinaldo,

A escolha de aquário baixos para propagação de corais está relacionada com a penetração de luz na água tornando-se também mais fácil fazer a manutenção do aquário. O objectivo neste tipo de aquário é o rápido crescimento dos corais aproveitando ao máximo a luz existente. Também tenho um aq. de propagação em que a altura é apenas 30cm e no futuro optarei por 20cm.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Ricardo, tenho conhecimento desta técnica mais acho que é muito arriscado pois com um crescimento rápido dos corais e uma iluminação forte pode eventualmente queimar o tecido do coral.
Outra coisa é que se os corais crescerem rapidamente, a possibilidade de eles sairem fora d'água é muito grande como já observei em alguns aquarios aqui no Brasil.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Ricardo, tenho conhecimento desta técnica mais acho que é muito arriscado pois com um crescimento rápido dos corais e uma iluminação forte pode eventualmente queimar o tecido do coral.


A vantagem primaria na minha opiniao e o fato de ser desnecessario usar luz tao intensa para o aqua de propagacao, uma simples calha de 150 w HQI ou T5 seria o bastante







> Outra coisa é que se os corais crescerem rapidamente, a possibilidade de eles sairem fora d'água é muito grande como já observei em alguns aquarios aqui no Brasil.


Por isso perguntei porque usar DSB ou RV ? Aqui se usa egg crate mas parece que o Gil esta fazendo algumas experiencias, vais ter que elaborar mais sobre este assunto Gil  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

José: Muito Obrigado pela atenção  :Smile:  , O movel vai ser travado com traves horizontais a meia altura. Depois testo, e se necessário acrescento outro tipo de reforço.

Amanha vou começar a montagem a sério, O Carlos vem travar o movel , e espero ter o aquario com a sump, escumador, areia e rocha Viva amanha á noite.

Pedro: O fecho da estrutura ficará mais para a frente,  :SbRiche:  

As placas de mdf aqui na zona de Lisboa / Margem sul podem ser compradas aonde?

Rinaldo: Optei por esta altura porque quero ter um aquario fácil de aceder, propagar corais com baixo custo de electricidade, e ao mesmo tempo ser um 2º Aquário, senao teria mesmo optado (tal como disso o Ricardo) por menos altura ainda (25cm). Não esquecer que nalgumas zonas do aquario e com DSB, pretendo que a coluna de agua nao tenh mais que 25cm.

Daí tambem usar rocha viva e bastante areia em vez de Egg Crates.
Quanto aos corais crescerem para fora de água, penso que tal não vai acontecer, já que depressa vão á faca  :SbRequin2:  

Roberto: Quanto ás experiencias estão relacionadas com a propagação de SPS, com alguns métodos que por cá ainda estão pouco divulgados, aliás a propagaçao em Portugal está praticamente no zero. Depois mais á frente e já com tudo arranjado mostro essas experiencias  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Rinaldo, compreendo o teu ponto de vista. Era óptimo que os meus corais crescessem assim tão rápido, mas um dos objectivos deste aquário é albergar fragmentos pequenos e vé-los crescer beneficiando todos de uma luz intensa e espaço para se desenvolverem. Neste momento estou a utilizar HQI de 150W, julgo que o problema de iluminação excessiva está excluído. Aproveito para te perguntar que tipo de aquários o pessoal daí utiliza para propagar corais?

Roberto, a utilização de prateleiras de eggcrate é uma forma simples de manter os corais afastados do substrato fomentando uma circulação em seu torno mais eficiente e protegendo-os da acção abrasiva proveniente do movimento dos grãos de substrato, utiliza-se com corais SPS que gostam de estar suspensos na coluna de água. Os corais moles e os LPS gostam de estar assentes na areia e alguns como as fungias têm uma estratégia muito interessante para se desenterrarem.

Voltando ao aq. do Gil também não compreendo a utilização de DSB neste aquário! Sendo o objectivo propagar corais julgo mais importante fazer TPAs frequentes para haver renovação de elementos vestigiários ("trace elements") mantendo uma qualidade de água excelente isenta de quaisquer nitratos ou fosfatos.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boa,

o mdf, podes comprar em qualquer AKI ou mestre maco... eu comprei todo o material para a construção da estrutura lá, agora foi deste lado... margem sul, almada forum?...?? não sei...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Ricardo: O objectivo é colocar uma dSB só numa zona do aquario, como vou colocar 2 ou 3 peixes e pouca rocha viva (30 kg +-), acho que é necessário ter alguma coisa a desnitrificar, quer pelos 2 ou 3 peixes, quer pelo facto dos corais tambem largarem bastantes substancias quimicas, fragmentaçoes etc.
Alem do Mais A DSB promove a fixaçao de montes de organismos que podem servir de alimento para os corais.
Claro que com mudas frequentissimas de água, talvez isto tudo seja desnecessário, mas o tempo é cada vez menos, e sempre ficas com hipoteses de fazeres mudas um pouco mais intervaladas.

Fazes as tuas em que quantidade e frequencia Ricardo ?

Qual a desvantagem que podes ter num aquario de propagaçao tendo uma DSB ou uma DSB parcial ?

Ah e alem do mais referes que a areia é abrasiva e prejudicial aos SPS, concordo com esse facto, mas uma das ideias deste projecto é nao ter os SPS acentes seja em que material for  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Branco

ola gil 
quanto a estrutura se quiseres compras o ferro, eu faço a estrutura!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Gil, não me parece de todo que seja necessário teres uma pequena DSB num canto do aquário para desnitrificar se vais ter poucos peixes e rocha viva. Eu espalharia a areia viva uniformemente no fundo do aquário e usaria prateleiras de eggcrate para os corais mais delicados ou então experimentava aquela técnica da suspensão. Coloquei substrato no meu apenas para aumentar a reflecção de luz e concordo absolutamente contigo no aspecto de fomentar também a biodiversidade.

Quanto a mudanças de água recomendava-te 70l (20%) por mês que é um esforço amplamente recompensado pelo crescimento dos corais e estabilidade do sistema. 

Para eliminar as susbtâncias químicas provenientes da guerra química invisível entre corais ajuda ter um escumador potente e/ou carvão activado.

Recentemente tenho feito fragmentações quando os corais se começam a tocar ou a roubar muita luz aos corais vizinhos, acontece casualmente porque também tenho pouco corais de crescimento rápido como as belíssimas Acroporas e Montiporas.

Boa sorte na montagem!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Este fim de semana foi dedicado a esta montagem
O movel foi reforçado, e nao abanou mais.


Depois coloquei a areia nova e a areia que retirei do aquario de 100l e á volta de 30 kg de rocha viva.
 Apartir desta altura deixei de ver seja o que for para dentro do aquario, mesmo utilizando os tubos de PVC para despejar a areia.







Entretanto tive que desistir da Montagem da sump 108x36x36. Fui Bem aldrabado neste aquario por uma pessoa que acho que se Chama Hugo Oliveira(corrige-me Pedro Pacheco se estiver errado). O Aquario abre por todo o lado, está a descolar-se todo. Que artista..
A Sump Passou a ser um aquario com 80x30x40

Entretanto o meu escumador nunca mais está acabado, coloquei um Jebo 
( se se pode chamar a esta jeringonça um escumador..) e algumas bombas de circulação.  A Parte da dsb nem se mexeu, já a parte que tem uma camada de 1 ou 2 cm está a movimentar-se. Espero mais um dia ou dois para decidir o esquema de circulação.

Pode ser que mais logo ainda consiga colocar umas fotos em que se consiga vêr alguma coisa.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> ....Chama Hugo Oliveira(corrige-me Pedro Pacheco se estiver errado).


Boas

Não tive nada a ver com a tua compra, só te fiz o favor de o levar para Lisboa. Só quis salientar esse pormenor.
Quando ao nome não tenho certeza, só o trato por Hugo.

Quando ao móvel acho que não tens necessidade de colocar as travessas no que penso seja a frente do móvel, de resto está tudo muito bom.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sim claro Pedro  :Smile:  eu "reconfirmo" esse facto  :Smile: . Aliás só tenho é que te agradecer a ti e ao Julio de mo terem trazido. Obrigado mais uma vez.  :Smile:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Aqui vão mais umas fotos da montagem nos pormenores finais.  :Smile: 







E De alguns habitantes, que ao contrário do previsto tiveram que ser mudados de imediato.







Um Agradecimento especial á minha namorada, que foi incansavel na ajuda prestada  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Sim, a tua namorada também gosta de aquários, na primeira foto dá para ver só pela expressão de fascínio!!!

Isso é que foi rapidez Gil!

Se me permites um comentário acho que tens aquele conjunto de rocha central muito compactado.

Abraço.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns, Gil!

Isso é que foi bulir  :Palmas:  

Usaste água natural?

Eu teria metido mais areia, mas tb sei que custa €€€.

Acho que para começares, está muito bem e agora espaço não falta para fazeres o gosto à faca  :HaEbouriffe:  

Quanto à rocha do meio, de facto, podes ter ali zonas de água quase parada, mas tb podem constituir um bom refúgio para alguns peixes. É uma questão de veres como ficam os fluxos.

Presumo que agora te desse jeito o escumador que me vendeste, mas agora, paciência, já cá canta  :KnSourire28:  

No futuro, acho que ganharias em estender a DSB ao resto do aqua. Mas se pudesses meter já era menos uma grande dor de cabeça mais tarde, pelo menos se estiveres a pensar usar aragamax, devido à forte turvação da água.

O porreiro desse aqua é a grande área da superfíce face ao volume total, o que com boa movimentação da água te dará um excelente índice de oxigenação.

Já agora, porque é que algumas fotos ficaram tão azuis?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Ricardo:
A montagem durou de Sexta a Domingo, e foi sempre a trabalhar (de noite e tudo lol). Sem a ajuda da susana talvez tivesse demorado 1 semana  :Smile:  Tem uma paciência de Santa..aparte de quase me ter electrificado até a morte com a mania das limpezas, de resto correu tudo bem 
 :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  

De resto a mudança teve que ser feita de uma só vez, já que nao pude contar com a sump que queria inicialmente usar, e tive que utilizar o aquario de 100 litros onde estavam as mudas, como nao tinha espaço no aquario principal teve que ser assim.

Quanto á ilha central, quando tiver as calhas logo tiro umas fotos mais nitidas, onde se vê bem que a corrente passa por todos os lados. tenho o retorno e uma bomba de 2000L/H a apontar para essa mesma ilha.

Luis:
Fui tentar apanhar água, mas o mar estava muito agitado (depois coloco tambem umas fotos que tirei no sitio onde costumo ir), tive que gastar um balurdio em sal.

Quanto ao escumador, acredita que agora dava um jeitão, este Jebo  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:   ... 

A Areia irei manter assim , DSB para colocar corais moles e corrente fraca, e a zona com 1 cm de altura para suspender corais duros e correntes fortes.

Ainda falta muita coisa (Calhas de iluminaçao, escumador, novas bombas de circulação. mas o essencial está feito. Por cima da coluna seca e na parte de trás do aquario vou colocar um pequeno refugio. Falta tambem decidir que peixe(s) irei colocar.

Quanto á luz,1 ou outra foto foi tirada só com a lampada actinica, de resto poderá ter a ver com o facto de ter só aquela zona do aquario iluminada, nao sei.

----------


## Luis Delgado

um dos efeitos engraçados só com a luz de um lado é que parece que o aqua não acaba e, pelo menos a percepção que dá ao ver as fotos, é a de que temos o oceano pela frente  :SbSourire:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

bem mt bem mesmo! de facto os aquarios com maior arera de superficie faxisnao-me!

tou deserto de saber  que peixes pensas colocar ai!

----------


## PedroSousa

Boas gil

Quando me mandas as fotos pelo msn pa comprar essa frag's...

ainda tou ha espera :Admirado:  

diz alguma coisa

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Passado 15 dias do inicio da Montagem, o aparecimento de algas resume-se a algumas algas castanhas (nao apresentam filamentos, por enquanto). 

Presumo que devido á transferencia dos 30 kg de rocha viva do meu sistema principal terem sido feitos apenas de um andar da casa para outro e de ter usado uma percentagem de areia tambem bastante colonizada, esta situação seja rapidamente ultrapassada.

Foi tambem acrescentado um escumador diy, feito pelo Carlos. O escumador é bastante simples, e experimentamos algo de diferente em relação á bomba.
Foi utilizada uma bomba normalissima (Project 2400L/H), fizemos alguns relevos nas pás da hélice, e ligamos directamente no escumador. Na Entrada (e nao na saida como é habitual), acrescentamos uma Venturi proveniente de uma Maxijet 1200.
Os resultados estão a ser bastante satisfatórios, apesar de ligeiros desniveis do nivel de agua da sump afectarem em muito o seu funcionamento. Resolvo isso este fim de semana com a montagem do sistema de reposiçao automatica de água.
O outro escumador (ou amostra de) continua montado nesta fase inicial.

De qualquer modo não é introduzida carga organica no aquario, exceptuando o minimo de comida para os 2 Tangs que introduzi, que tem dado uma grande ajuda com as algas no areão.
Já foram introduzidos tambem alguns ermitas de patas azuis e turbos, bem como uma cyprea Jovem (enquanto jovens sao vorazes comedores de algas).
Montei tambem um projector hqi emprestado pelo Rui Pereira (obrigado Rui) enquanto as calhas t5 nao sao encomendadas  :SbRiche:  

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:
Skimmer Diy:


Skimmer diy passado poucas horas de ter sido montado ainda sem espuma consistente:


Fotos Gerais:






Tangs:






Para a semana queria fazer uma mudança de água de 50%, mas pelos vistos o tempo nao o vai permitir  :Smile: , terei que usar sal artificial  :Coradoeolhos: 

Em relação ao Setup, falta a iluminaçao e mais alguma circulação. Decidi-me por  8x39W t5 e talvez 1 hqi de 150W. Falta compra-la!  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> falta a iluminaçao e mais alguma circulação. Decidi-me por  8x39W t5


EPÁ.....grande iluminaçao.... :SbRiche:  
Parabens pelo progecto Gil,esta muito bom ,é preciso sempre dedicaçao para se fazer alguma coisa e tu tiveste,esta muito bom mesmo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Depois da Desmontagem do meu Aquario http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=165&page=2) j

juntei tudo o que tinha no 2º Sistema, que até então servia apenas para a propagação de corais.
O objectivo era manter tudo junto até á montagem deste Aquario já na Casa Nova 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4061

Brevemente vou tambem proceder á desmontagem deste aquário de propagação e mudar tudo para o novo sistema, que já vem a caminho, faltando pouco equipamento para o colocar em funcionamento. 
Nessa Altura colocarei o Aquario (100x100x35) e respectiva estrutura á venda, bem como a sump (80x30x40) e uma calha 3x39W de t5´s.

Ficam então umas fotos para a posteridade  :Smile: 

*Fotos de alguns dos corais:*









*Fotos de uma das laterais do aquario:*





*Fotos de alguns corais ind.:*


Acropora spp? de pontas azuis


Green Star Polyps


Echinopora


Acropora Humilis ainda a ganhar cor


Acropora Spp.?


Euphylia Grabrescens


Poccilopora Damicornis


Montipora Vietnamensis


Montipora nodosa?


Montipora Spp??


Alguns dos peixes e tridacna

As fotos nao tao  grande coisa, acho que a Máquina consegue melhor  :Smile:  falta de treino.
Tem que vir cá alguem que perceba alguma coisa de fotografia  :yb620:  , é frustrante nao conseguir reproduzir em fotografia a cor real dos corais  :yb663:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Junto mais 4 fotos:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Apesar das fotos  :yb665:  eheheh ...

Muito bom Gil!! Belas peças, variedade e aspecto muito saudável.

Abraço
Duarte

PS : O NIB pá???

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Muita variedade de cores! Parabéns.
Uma dúvida... nesta foto:



a efflorescens é a que compraste ao Gustavo? Se assim for, o crescimento é algo de impressionante!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sim é

----------


## António Paes

Estão aí umas belas peças, e o próximo ainda deverá ser melhor que o antigo que já de si era excelente, mas vai-se sempre aprendendo mais algumas coisas ao longo do tempo.

António

----------


## Gil Miguel

Vamos pelo menos tentar   :Pracima:  . Por agora estou satisfeitissimo (e surpreendido) com os crescimentos que tenho sem qualquer aditivo ou reactor de cálcio. Apenas muitos peixes e Marine Snow e Cyclops para os corais.

De referir ainda que todas as mudas que aparecem nas fotos e algumas mais serão colocadas á venda  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá:  

Venho aqui colocar umas fotos que o meu irmão tirou ao aqua do Gil, antes destas ultimas que ele postou aqui...para ser mais preciso, são de 20/06/06:

















E para recordar...dois belos exemplares de Zebrasoma sp. que têm agora uma nova casa  :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

E agora vão as que o meu irmão tirou hoje, na visita que fizemos a casa do Gil!  :SbSourire:  

O que posso dizer, muitas cores, bons corais (se bem que a maioria são frags, mas vão crescer)...o aquário novo promete...eheh

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Parece que estou a ver propagação na Alemanha. :yb665:  
Muito bom Gil :Pracima:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas!

Muitos parabéns Gil, pelo aquario e pelo aniversário! :Palmas:  

Os corais estão com uma cor brutal, a ver se essa Eflorescence cresce rapido para ir ao corte.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Depois de reparar na pagina antes desta, tive que por aqui estas duas fotos para compararmos!!!

 


Espetacular cor!!


Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Gil
Se já tinha grande vontade de te ir levar o frag de blatomussa que fiz para ti, depois destas imagens..."cum canudo"... tenho que me apressar até porque o frag já está em condições de viajar.
Aproveito para colocar aqui imagem do frag que que te prometi oferecer no tópico sobre acanthastreas http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4766 


> Muito Bonitas Pedro, Quando decidires fazer uns frags, fico na lista de espera
> 
> Abraço!


...


> Boa tarde Gil
> Fica registado e não vendo! ....Ofereço-te...se e quando decidir ...não vai ser para já...eu não me esqueço.....
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


e que dentro em breve se irá juntar aos exibidos ou aos que tiveres. Para já fico pela blastomussa porque embora já tenha "carta de condução de frags" :SbClown:   :yb624:   só a "recebi oficialmente" :yb665:   no passado dia 9-9-2006 e ainda não posso "exceder o 90Km por hora" :EEK!:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , daí ainda não poder fazer de acanthastrea :Coradoeolhos:  . 



Atenciosamente :SbBravo:  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro 

Aguardo a tua visita amanha!


Boas mais umas fotos tiradas a semana passada.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia Gil
Ora aqui vão duas fotografias das várias que tirei lá ontém 

Frag de Blastomussa merletti já no seu lugar depois de 4 horas de viagem





e uma "joia" de que espero poder vir um dia a ter um frag





Tenho mais fotografias mas nenhuma pode exprimir bem o que é ver este magnifico sistema de propagação ao vivo. Se à distancia já se sente a sensibilidade, paixão, dedicação, conhecimentos do dono, o Gil Miguel :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: , ao vivo essa sensação é tangível. O Gil Miguel é uma referencia :SbOk2: !
Desde aclimatar o coral quando ele chega :SbBravo: , deixar o coral adaptar-se e só muito depois efectuar frags :SbBravo: , efectuar os frags nos pontos mais adequados :SbBravo: , ter o cuidado de deixar sempre cicatrizar antes de fazer outros frags ou vender a peça :SbBravo: , tudo isto é uma evidencia tangível de referencia e ao mesmo tempo de garantia de sucesso, tanto para ele, como para quem compra e sobretudo para a propagação dos corais, para a sustentabilidade do meio natural :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: . Quando acima digo que espero poder vir um dia a ter um frag (ou mais) daquela "joia" rosa, evidencio justamente esse cuidado, atenção, paixão, dedicação, rigor, conhecimentos, sensibilidade que o Gil tem, que só fará o frag ou frags quando a "joia" em causa estiver plenamente adaptada/integrada. O mesmo se passará com uma pavona magnifica que lá se encontra e de que também espero vir a ter um frag ou mais.
Revendo o que lá vi ontém através destas fotografias e do filme que fiz, digo que valeram a pena os 700Km e cerca de oito horas a conduzir, acho que ainda deixei ficar muitas peças que devia ter trazido e agora mal posso esperar pela próxima ida (e provávelmente levo uma daquelas caixas grandes em esferovite das importações/exportações :Coradoeolhos:  :HaEbouriffe:  :Big Grin: )
Obrigado por tudo Gil :SbOk3:  :SbBravo: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Silva

jogo que fix http://s8.bitefight.com.pt/c.php?uid=18131
que giro obrigado abraço :SbSourire24:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Para o topico nao morrer aqui vão mais umas fotos, espero que as ultimas antes da mudança para o novo aquário  :Smile: 

Vários Zoanthus








Tridacna




Ricordeas (quem tiver outras variedades aceito trocas!)








Alguns SPS































Heliofungia em recuperaçao




Acanthurus Nigricans

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow Gil tens ai umas peças mesmo espeçiais ! 

Adoro especialmente esta:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Parabéns Gil!

Está excelente.  :tutasla:  

Diz-me só uma coisa. Conseguiste montar o sistema sem pragas tipo Aiptasia?

É que hoje em dia com a infestção que por aí anda é quase impossível evitá-las completamente pricipalmente para quem troca muitos frags.

Se calhar o sistema está tão "limpinho" que elas acabam por não se constituirem com praga...

----------


## Gil Miguel

OLá Nuno

Tenho 2 aptasias que vieram num bocado de esponja que me ofereceram. Tao restritas a uma pequena rocha e estao assim controladas  :Smile: 

Em relação a pragas até hoje nao tive qualquer problema neste sistema.


Boas Roberto

De facto são muito bonitas, as ricordeas são agora o meu novo vicio.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Acrescento 4 fotos que me esqueci de colocar

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Isso está tudo com um aspecto exelente Gil,alias houve alguem que me disse que os teus frags até parecem ter levado uns pózinhos de perlimpimpim,pois mál chegam a qq aqua começam logo a abrir e a crescer. :Pracima:  
Já tive a oportunidade de conhecer o teu vizinho Ricardo Santos e a montagem dele,qq dia temos que combinar uma visita ai. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá gil, tem tudo um aspecto fantástico!! Parabéns!!! :yb677:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá Gil, :Olá:  

como tantos outros colegas têm dito és um simbolo de dedicaçáo ao Hobby e por isso não era de esperar outra coisa de ti que não fosse isso mesmo: Dedicação, honestidade, carinho, e porque não, paixão? :Pracima:  
Está tudo excelente e só tenho pena pena, ao ler todos os comentários, não estar mais perto para poder ver ao vivo essa maravilha.
Quem sabe se um dia, estando em férias, não o possa fazer e ao mesmo tempo arranjar umas Frags para trazer? :yb663:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

> Boas 
> 
> 
> Entretanto o meu escumador nunca mais está acabado, coloquei um Jebo 
> ( se se pode chamar a esta jeringonça um escumador..)



Já agora gil eu tambem tenho essa jeringonça mas sem instrucões.
Podias-me dizer a que profundidade ele está e que bomba utilizas-te? 
A bomba tem rotor de agulhas ou é normal? :SbOk3:  
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.

Simão:
O escumador tem válvula venturi, logo não precisa de ter rotor de agulhas, pode ser uma bomba normal. A bomba era uma Hagen 802, mas qualquer bomba entre os 1500 - 2000 L/H deve funcionar bem. A bomba estava a mais ou menos 15 cm abaixo do nivel da água. Depoís é regulares a altura de agua dentro do escumador.

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Obrigado Gil e já agora parabens  :tutasla:   :SbOk3:  


 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Gil preciso de mais uma ajudita na geringonça do escumador
 tenho uma bomba de 1500L/h  e a bomba de ar RENA air 300 e não consigo fazer as tais microbolhas de ar, as bolhas que andam lá dentro são enormes

PS o escumador não tem escrito jebo em lado nenhum se calhar nem é, mas pelo que vejo nas tuas fotos é igual ao teu
Vou tentar colocar fotos do meu
Obrigado 
Fica bem
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Simão

O escumador nao precisa de bomba de ar, a própria venturi aspira o ar suficiente.

Na entrada do escumador onde ligas a bomba, coloca um bocado de Vinagre durante uma hora. Podes ter a venturi entupida.

----------


## Tito Gonzalez

GIL,vai em frente com esse projecto!lembra-te que a rocha viva é uma mais valia para o sistema se encontrar estável assim como as correntes e movimentação da água que irás perceber pela reacção dos corais.Tenho 200kg de rocha viva no aquário e ele já tem 6 anos e sem desnitrificador meus nitratos estão a zero.Pensa nisso!boa sorte e parabéns.

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Gil o escumador é este


 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Simão de facto é igual ao meu, acho que fazendo aquilo que te disse ficas com o escumador a funcionar bem.

Quanto ao aquario de propagação, estou com um problema de fuga de água, que ainda nao percebi bem de onde vem, não é do aquario, nao é da sump...sinceramente nao percebo, acho que só desmontando mesmo.Assim acaba esta fase e começa um aquario como deve ser e sem ser na garagem e acaba-se assim a propagaçao.

Posto isto, e pelo facto de estar a estragar os moveis da cozinha da garagem junto ao aquario, vou desmonta-lo e mudar para o aquario novo. Penso faze-lo logo após a passagem de ano.

Gostaria de pedir a quem tiver alguns bidons ou recipientes com uma boa capacidade que mos emprestasse para esta data (os bidons para trazer água e o recipiente para ajudar na mudança) para o  fim de semana seguinte á passagem de ano.Tambem se aceitam braços para carregar!  :Smile: 

Entretanto tambem vou vender uma boa parte dos meus corais que mais tarde vou colocar aqui no forum.Quanto menos corais levar para o novo sistema, melhor.

----------


## António Paes

Posso emprestar-te um bidon de 120 L e outro de 250 L. Também se arranja 5jerrycans de 30 L cada.

António

----------


## MarioMarques

Se fizeres a mudança num fim de semana eu ofereço dois braços e umas costas para "alombar".

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Quando chegar a altura conta comigo,para te dár uma ajuda nisso. :SbOk3:  

PS-não me chegaste a dizer nada em relação ao jantar. :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Estava a ver que nunca mais!  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Sabes que podes contar comigo! Quanto a bidons, há de 75L (igual ao teu), 50L, 30L, 20L e 10L. Quanto a braços, podes contar com pelo menos dois, é importante saber com antecedência se é sabado ou domingo, para ver se consigo uma folginha  :yb663:  . Quanto aos corais, se for por causa de instabilidades no sistema ou para organizares o aqua com tempo, também podes contar com espaço para te guardar os corais.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Gil.

Também podes contar comigo tenho 2 bidons de 30L e 2 braços para ajudar a carregar com a agua e uma carrinha se for necessario é só dizeres o dia e a hora ok.

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

A desmontagem vai ser efectuada no próximo sábado, esses braços todos são bem vindos!  :Smile:  Pretendo ir buscar água ao Meco, na ordem dos 400 Litros. Quem quiser aparecer com garrafões e ajudar a acartar água está á vontade  :Smile: , para isso apareçam na Caparica por volta das 9 horas.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Diz a hora ( não muito cedo pppplease  :Smile:  ) que eu apareço lá no Meco.
Levo 5 jerycans de 30  cada.

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá Gil,então novidades? correu tudo bem?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Rute  :Smile:  ainda não correu é só no proximo Sabado ( mais  provavelmente no Domingo, já que ainda tenho a canalização atrasada)

Antonio: ás 9h na caparica ou no Meco ás 9h45m  :Smile:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Gil,

E novidades vamos ter reportagem fotografica?
Peço-te desculpa mas não ofereci ajuda porque estou sem carro.

----------


## Gil Miguel

O plano foi cancelado, a transferência será no próximo fim de semana.
Houve alguns problemas quando testei o aquario com água doce, 3 mini inundações  :Smile:  e mais algumas peripécias...

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Gil,

Só agora me apercebi da data prevista para a mudança e já reparei que foi adiada uma semana.

Como no proximo fim de semana vou ter que estar por cá, se for preciso qualquer coisa conta comigo. 

Tenho até muito gosto.

Um abraço.

JC

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas João

Vamos vêr se será mesmo para a semana ou até para o mês que vem. Surgiram algumas duvidas com a iluminação.Não sei se farei a mudança com uma calha provisória ou aguardo pela calha definitiva.

De qualquer forma este Setup está a acabar e vou finalizar este topico, e passar assim para o topico do aquario novo.

Abraço

----------

